# Crean circuitos auto-reparables gracias al uso de metal líquido



## ranixon (Dic 24, 2011)

Si hay algo que me fascina de la computación y la electrónica es que los avances en estas áreas nunca se detienen. Ingenieros de la Universidad de Illinois afirman haber hallado la solución a un problema muy común en muchos PCB (Printed Circuit Board), los que por diversas causas al sufrir algún deterioro o fisura pierden su conductividad, dejándolos inoperativos.

La solución que proponen suena simple e ingeniosa, y se basa en la incorporación de micro-cápsulas con metal líquido (compuestas por Galio-Indio “Ga-In”) en el interior de los PCB, las que se rompen al realizarse algún tipo de fisura en alguna de las líneas del PCB, liberando el metal líquido contenido en ellas, y restaurando automáticamente la conductibilidad de los circuitos afectados (en el 99% de los casos según sus creadores), y de forma casi inmediata (en pocos milisegundos). Esto incrementa sustancialmente su tolerancia a fallos, fiabilidad, y tiempo de vida útil de los circuitos.

Sus creadores afirman antes haber experimentado con otros métodos basados en la auto-reparación estructural mediante la aplicación de calor a las áreas dañadas, pero dichas investigaciones fueron descartadas por el alto costo de su posible implementación, convirtiéndolas en soluciones poco viables.










Las micro-cápsulas de metal líquido podrían hacer maravillas en la aeronáutica o en otras áreas que involucren el uso extensivo de hilos conductores de gran longitud, aunque sus creadores no descartan su aplicación en el uso doméstico.

La tecnología aún esta en proceso de desarrollo y perfeccionamiento. Los mantendremos informados.

Fuente


----------



## Lauta (Dic 25, 2011)

Va a llegar un momento en que los técnicos se encargaran solo de la limpieza, digo limpieza por fuera porque dentro de poco ya ni polvo les va a entrar a los artefactos.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 25, 2011)

je.......ese diseño es para las palcas de la NASA.... por que .........

estos ultimso decenios se han "gastado" tanto los ingenieros en EXACTAMENTE LO CONTRARIO  (busca temas referentes a la "obsolencia programada" ) que , me parece contradictorio.

por un lado buscan que se rompan las cosas cada vez mas pronto, y por el otro lado salen con esto


----------



## phavlo (Dic 25, 2011)

> por un lado buscan que se rompan las cosas cada vez mas pronto



Eso es verdad, ahora cada vez mas aparatos vienen descartables, ya ni se molestan en repararlo.


----------



## frankKM (Ene 22, 2012)

Ley en otro foro de un usuario llamado Petersen

Mientras que una hora de mano de obra de reparación valga más que el aparato, no se reparará,  y por otra parte es un índice de alto desarrollo tecnológico de un país  y sobre todo alto nivel de vida que un aparato cueste menos que la mano  de obra.


----------



## ivercingo (Ene 23, 2012)

la tecnología de la nasa  es creciente  y no párese  que  llegue  a tocar  un fondo .  tomen en cuenta  que  todo lo que  tenemos es  resultado de la nasa ,  lo que  a  ellos no le sirven  lo pasan a patentar  a las empresas para  el uso  domestico  como  por  ejemplo  Sony   los  lcd  , la tecnología  de los micro ondas domésticos , la nasa   hace muchos años  que  ellos  usan la tecnología 3D.


----------



## fabio1 (Ene 25, 2012)

si de una,nosotro recien estamos usando la tecnologia 3d


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 25, 2012)

¿Que? Desde 1970 que existe 3d, cuando se usaban los anteojos 3D anaglifo, Me acuerdo cuando kiss vino a la argentina ahi por el ´99 te daban unos de regalo por el show como se basaba en el pshyco circus era una parte en 3d.
Pero si te preguntas ¿que paso? facil la gente no lo consumia ni lo va a consumir ahora, creo que el 3d ahora es algo pasajero que en 3 o 4 años a nadie le va a interesar, es muy sencillo decir el porque, es incomodo tener anteojos puestos, marea, produce dolor de cabeza etc..

Ademas estamos mencionando las cosas mal porque ya vemos y las cosas ya estan filmadas en 3d, cuando estamos viendo con anteojitos se llama "estereoscopico"

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2012)

4D se llama y te absorbe tanto en la pantalla que podes robarle pochoclos del balde al que esta al lado


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 25, 2012)

Con estos calores cuando vas al cine ni ganas de comer pochoclo te da una sed terrible. Ademas de que el vasito de gaseosa esta $17

Va salvo que tambien te robes la gaseosa del de alado


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2012)

alejandrrrroooooooooooooooo !!!!

yo al cine llevo la botellita siempre .
si ando con ganas me compro los pochoclos que me encantan, aunque es una chanchada de azucar.

sabes cuantas veces he ido al cine de el abasto ahi en corrientes antes de once, y salia de corrientes y medrano, me compraba el sanguche grandote en la panaderia o alguna vez en el restorant chino "para llevar " la bandejita, la gaseosa de litro y medio en el kiosco y 2 vasitos plasticos .... todo al bolso ........y cuando apagaban la luz ........... una chanchada...................que te agarren .
el eructito en el medio de la pelicula era nuestro .


cuando nos ibamos aprecia que estuvieron chanchos ..


----------



## NarXEh (Ene 26, 2012)

Buenas!

Recomendacion: Vuelvan a ver las peliculas de terminaitor para ver como describen el futuro...

saludos!


----------



## 300 KVA (Mar 31, 2012)

el T 1000 usaba metal liquido...
no me preocupa tanto, los hombres de metal hacian lo mismo, eran buenos y salieron como 40 años antes
je je je.

esto a diferencia de lo que menciono Fernandob no es para el iLoquevenga o electrónica de casera, pero ¿a caso no les gustaría saber que el avión, coche o pulmón artificial del que depende la vida de alguien puede aguantar más? (por lo menos hasta llegar a un taller donde se pueda tirar el modulo autoreparado y poner otro nuevo)

de hecho la rugedizacion es útil donde haya vidas que dependan de un sistema (la electrónnica comercial suele decir "no está certificada para uso en aplicaciones médicas...")


----------



## JairoDaniel (Abr 1, 2012)

Interesante eso se puede usar muy bien como back up hasta que se lo repare bien.


----------

